# الهندسة القيمية مع المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي



## العبد الفقير (21 أبريل 2006)

في حوار خاص بالهندسة القيمية، ، المهندس اليوسفي:
عدم إعطاء الثقة للمهندسين السعوديين من أهم معوقات الهندسة القيمية
مقياس النجاح لأي برنامج هو مقدار ما نفذ من المقترحات وحجم الوفر الحقيقي للحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفني لابد من دمج البرنامج ليكون جزءاً من نظام وزارة المالية​ 
* حوار - م، خالد السليمان:

ازداد في الآونة الأخيرة الطلب على تطبيق دراسات الهندسة القيمية في القطاعين العام والخاص ونتج عن ذلك تنامي المتخصصين في هذا المجال افراداً ومؤسسات وأصبح من الضروري الآن تنظيم مزاولة وممارسة هذه المهنة عبر الجمعيات والهيئات المهنية في المملكة، 
ومعنا في هذا الحوار المهندس عبدالعزيز اليوسفي الأمين العام للجنة الهندسة وأحد رواد الهندسة القيمية في المملكة وبدون اطالة نترككم مع نص الحوار:

بداية ما هو العائد في نظرك من تطبيق الهندسة القيمية في المشاريع وكيف يتم عمل دراسات الهندسة القيمية؟

- في الحقيقة إن اتباع أسلوب الهندسة القيمية يسهل ويساعد على الحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفي نفس الوقت تحقيق الأهداف والمهام المطلوبة مع مراعاة الحصول على الوظائف التي يطلبها المالك وحيث ان منهجية الهندسة القيمية يساعد على تأسيس تفهم روح عمل جديد وجهد متكامل فريد نحو تحقيق الأهداف المطلوبة ولعمل دراسات الهندسة القيمية يتطلب ذلك ايجاد فريق عمل متعدد التخصصات بقيادة أخصائي هندسة قيمية موثق )Certified Value Specialist( وتبدأ دراسة الهندسة القيمية عادة بجمع أكبر قدر من المعلومات ويتم تحليل البيانات وتقدير واقعي للتكاليف ومن ثم ابراز مواطن التكاليف الزائدة أو غير الضرورية وبعد ذلك يتم تعريف ومناقشة وتحليل وتصنيف وظائف جميع مكونات المشروع وعند الانتهاء من هذه الخطوة تحدد أولوية البنود التي سوف يتم التركيز عليها في الدراسة تبدأ بعدها خطوة طرح البدائل والأفكار والمقترحات التحسينية ويتم بعد ذلك تحديد معايير التقويم والاختيار وتبدأ بعدها عملية بحث وتطوير هذه الأفكار إلى بدائل علمية وقبل عرض نتائج الدراسة على المالك أو المستفيد يقوم فريق العمل بمناقشة ومراجعة شاملة لنتائج الدراسة وأخيراً يقوم فريق الدراسة بعمل خطة لتطبيق المقترحات التي تمت الموافقة عليها ويختلف تطبيق خطة عمل الهندسة القيمية باختلاف الحالة والوضع المصاحب للمشروع، 

إذاً ما دام العائد من تطبيق الهندسة القيمية هو خفض التكاليف وزيادة في جودة المشاريع ما هي العوائق التي تراها تواجه برامج الهندسة القيمية؟

- هناك العديد من البرامج الخاصة بالهندسة القيمية التي انشئت في القطاعين العام والخاص ومنها على سبيل المثال: الأشغال العسكرية بوزارة الدفاع ووزارة البلديات والشؤون القروية وشركة أرامكو السعودية والهيئة الملكية للجبيل وينبع وباستعراض سريع لمسيرة هذه البرامج وغيرها من دول سبقتنا في هذا المجال كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا واليابان نجد أن هناك بعض الممارسات المهنية الخاطئة داخل المؤسسات سواء في القطاع العام أو الخاص وتعبر هذه معوقات تحد من نجاح هذه البرامج ومنها ما يلي:
1- مقاومة البعض لمنهج ونتائج الدراسات القيمية، 
2- عدم تحري الدقة في كفاءة وخبرة أعضاء فرق العمل، 
3- قلة التدريب الخاص بالهندسة القيمية، 
4- تطبيق الدراسة القيمية في وقت متأخر، 
5- قدم المواصفات المتبعة وعدم تجديدها، 
6- عدم وجود آلية لتطبيق المقترحات القيمية، 
7- عدم اعطاء الثقة للمهندسين السعوديين واتاحة الفرصة لأكبر عدد منهم لاكتساب الخبرة، 
8 - قلة المعلومات أو عدم توفرها عند الحاجة إليها، 
9- قلة الامكانات المتوفرة لفرق العمل، 
10 - وجود انطباع سيء عن الهندسة القيمية من قبل بعض المسؤولين، 
11- صعوبة تعديل مجال العمل الذي عادة يكون محدداً قبل بدء الدراسة، 
12- عدم وضوح الغرض من المشروع أو أهدافه أو متطلباته، 
هذا أهم ما يمكن قوله من معوقات تحد من نجاح برامج الهندسة القيمية، 

في اعتقادك مهندس عبدالعزيز ما هي الأسباب التي تجهل مقترحات افكار الهندسة القيمية ترفض من قبل المستفيد أو الجهة التي ستقوم بتشغيل وصيانة المشروع، ، ؟

- في أغلب الأحيان معظم الأفكار والمقترحات سواء قيمة أو خلافها ترفض من قبل المستفيد أو المستخدم النهائي )The end usen( الذي تعود عليه ملكية المنشأة لذا فإن ممثله يعتبر أهم عضو في فريق العمل وبعد المتابعة لبعض نتائج الدراسات القيمية تبين أن المستفيد يرفض بعض الأفكار والمقترحات لعدة أسباب منها: عدم كفاءة بعض أفراد فريق العمل أو قائد الفريق وكذلك لمقاومة التغيير ومقاومة التدخل في شأنه أولعمل الدراسة في وقت غير مناسب اضافة لاختلاف وجهات النظر وتفسير معنى الجودة والأداء الوظيفي وكذلك الخوف من نتائج الموافقة على التغيير وعدم وضع ثقل أكبر لرأي المستفيد ومنها أيضاً عدم اعطاء الصلاحية الكافية لممثل المستفيد بخصوص الحكم والموافقة على المقترحات، بالاضافة لعدم مشاركة افراد من الإدارات العليا في الدراسة، 

كيف يمكن في نظرك هيكلة برامج الهندسة القيمية من بداية تطبيقها للحصول على أفضل النتائج، ، والمميزات التي يجب أن تتوفر في مدير البرنامج، ، وبعض المهام المطلوبة منه، ، ؟

- الخطوة الأولى لانشاء أي برنامج هي انشاء هيكل خاص ببرنامج الهندسة القيمية يدار من قبل وزارة المالية يكون أعضاؤه ممثلين لجميع الوزارات والإدارات المعنية بالدراسات القيمية ويكون له منسقون في الجهات ذات العلاقة مع اعطائهم صلاحيات محددة تسهل عملهم وللحصول على أكبر عائد مادي وفني وضمان استمرارية البرنامج فلا بد من دمج البرنامج ضمن العملية الإدارية أي ليكون جزءاً من نظام وزارة المالية وحيث ان الكثير من مقترحات الدراسات القيمية تؤثر على سير أعمال معظم الإدارات المرتبطة بالمشروعات لذا فإنه يلزم في كثير من الأحيان الحصول على دعم الإدارات العليا المتمثل في مجلس إدارة القيمية، وبالنسبة لمدير البرنامج يكون من وزارة المالية ويفضل أن يكون حاصلاً على درجة بكالوريوس في الهندسة كحد أدنى وعلى شهادة تأهيل في الهندسة القيمية، )Cerifed Valve Specialist( وخبرة في مجل الدراسات القيمية لا تقل عن عشر سنوات ومن مهامه إدارة أعمال البرنامج وقيادة بعض فرق عمل الدراسات القيمية وإعداد جدول سنوي خاص بالدراسات القيمية ورفعه للمجلس للموافقة عليه وتنسيق الدراسات القيمية الأخرى في حالة تزامنها مع دراسات أخرى وكذلك إعداد تقارير شهرية عن سير البرنامج لمجلس إدارة القيمية ومتابعة تطبيق المقترحات القيمية عبر المنسقين في الوزارات وتوفير الاتصالات والمعلومات اللازمة لفرق عمل الدراسات القيمية ومواكبة ما يستجد من تقنيات حديثة في هذا المجال، 

لتشجيع تطبيق الهندسة القيمية ونشر الوعي بها ما هي الحوافز التي تراها، ، وما هو في نظرك المقياس الحقيقي لنجاح تطبيق الهندسة القيمية؟

- لتشجيع تطبيق الهندسة القيمية لا بد من اقتراح اسناد جوائز سنوية ومكافآت وشهادات تقدير منها على سبيل المثال جائزة لأفضل إدارة طبقت أكبر عدد من المقترحات القيمية وجائزة لأفضل قائد فريق وأفضل عضو مشارك مع فريق العمل وكذلك لأفضل مدير مشروع وأفضل فريق عمل، 
والمقياس الحقيقي لنجاح أي برنامج هندسة قيمية هو مقدار ما نفذ من المقترحات وحجم الوفر الحقيقي، لذا فإن وضع اجراءات عملية لتنفيذ توصيات الدراسات القيمية أمر ضروري وخصوصاً في السنة الأولى ليكون مقياساً لبقية السنوات اللاحقة ولا بد من دمج الهندسة القيمية ضمن العملية الإدارية ووضع اجراءات عمل إدارية خاصة توضح علاقة البرنامج بالإدارات الأخرى وصلاحيات وعلاقة مدير البرنامج والمنسقين وعلاقة مدير ا لبرنامج بمجلس إدارة القيمية ومسؤولية ومهام أعضاء فرق العمل وكذلك تعديل بعض الاجراءات القائمة حالياً حسب الحاجة، 

كلمة أو توصية تراها نختم بها هذا الحوار؟

- في الواقع حسب الوضع الحالي لكثير من الوزارات فالاجراءات الإدارية طويلة وقد تعيق انشاء برنامج مثل الهندسة القيمية لذا فإن وضع اجراءات إدارية مرنة وسهلة تساعد على تسهيل سير الأعمال ويساعد تطويرها ويتم ذلك بتكليف فريق عمل تكون مهمته هي تحويل هذه المقترحات والأفكار إلى خطط عملية تتناسب مع نظام وزارة المالية وكيفية سير المشروعات بالمملكة، ولكون الهندسة القيمية علماً حديثاً نوعاً ما في المملكة ولقلة المتخصصين في هذا المجال فبالامكان الاستفادة من خبرات وتجارب أعضاء شعبة الهندسة القيمية في اللجنة الهندسية لوضع خطة عمل تفصيلية لما سبق ذكره، 






http://www.suhuf.net.sa/2001jaz/jun/3/ec20.htm


----------



## amatol (2 سبتمبر 2009)

great
thank you very much


----------



## قفادة (1 مارس 2010)

كانت محاضرة دسمة وشيقة 
أطيب المنى


----------



## wargo10 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا ---لو امكن ياباشمهندس بحث عن الهندسه القيميه وشكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور 
مشكووووو ووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§© ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ جزك الله كل خير اخى العزيز يارب ديما فى المقدمة ـــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــــــــــمع تحيات المهندس محمد / زعيم العمارة ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور​مشكوووووووووور​مشكوووووووور​مشكووووور​​


----------

